# Scott Contessa Spark RC Gr.S



## d'bea (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem im Betreff stehenden Bike:

wie schauts aus mit einem Flaschenhalter und deren Nutzung (bis ml?)?

Hat Eine von Euch entsprechend Erfahrung damit und kann mir berichten?

(...ehe ich mir dieses Teil zulege, grins)

Habt vielen Dank

Gruss
bea


----------



## Bruchpilotin (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Spark 35 in S, habe aber keinen Flaschenhalter dran. Denke, ne 0,5l Flasche könnte rein gehen, ne größere könnte schwierig werden... Die Aufnahme sitzt sehr weit Richtung Tretlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d'bea (22. Juli 2011)

Hab dank deiner Antwort!

Hmm, mit einer 0.5l Flasche köönt ich leben 

Kleine Frage: meinst du, es wäre möglich, dass du einen normalen Flaschenhalter montierst und dann versuchst eine 0.5l Flasche rein und raus zubekommen? Das wäre dann die finale Antwort und würde jede Mutmassung und Spekulation ausschliessen.

vielen Danke und lieben Gruss

bea


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2011)

Trinkflaschenhalter mit seitlichem Zugriff


----------



## Veloce (25. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Trinkflaschenhalter mit seitlichem Zugriff



Da gibts von Zefal einen günstigen stabilen Flaschenhalter in dem die Flasche wirklich sicher drin stecken bleibt und der beidseitig ( Flaschenhalter IMMER mit Zugriff von links  montieren  )  d.h optional am Sitzrohr  oder Unterrohr montiert werden kann .
Der Elite Halter ist funktionall nicht so gut und ziemlich teuer .


----------



## d'bea (25. Juli 2011)

danke; da gibts noch einige Hersteller solcher F-Halter.
Ich muss sagen,  dass ich noch nie einen solchen bedient habe und sich mir halt da schon ein paar Fragen auftun....und war bislang nie meins.
Jemand von Scott CH hat mir die gleiche Antwort mit dem 0.5l Flaschen gegeben, jedoch meinte sie "..es müsste mit normalem F-Halter gehen..."

..aha, "müsste". ;-)



gruss
bea


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich mit dem seitlichen Flaschenhalter auch nicht anfreunden. Wenn das Rahmendreieck zu klein ist, hilft das auch nichts. Bei mir passen auch nur kleine Flaschen rein, aber besser wie nichts. Von oben find ich´s praktischer, man wirft sie beim Tragen nicht mal versehentlich raus. Ich hab den einseitigen jedenfalls wieder demontiert.


----------



## mtbbee (26. Juli 2011)

Wie alles Geschmackssache: kann ich so nicht bestätigen, wir haben an den Race Fullys egal ob 18.5" oder 15.5" die 18g Bontrager dran: http://cgi.ebay.de/Bontrager-Satell...427?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0c11b7e3

Die Carbon Dinger sind jedenfalls richtig gut, sicher auch flexibler als die Aluteile und trotzdem stabil: 1x 0.5 l und 1x 0.75 l und haben schon übelste Rüttelpassagen anstandslos überstanden


----------



## Brig (26. Juli 2011)

d'bea schrieb:


> danke; da gibts noch einige Hersteller solcher F-Halter.
> 
> oder mal anders gefragt: ich bin 167cm gross, welches FS für XC und Marathon könnt ihr empfehlen in der entsprechenden Rahmengrösse?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich bin 1.62 und hab das Scott Contessa Spark RC in Grösse M und es passt perfekt... Auch der Bidonhalter 
Bist Du schon mal beide Grössen gefahren


----------



## d'bea (26. Juli 2011)

Uii, dass ist ja interessant...Nein, hab mich da ganz auf die Geo-Daten und jenes meines jetztigen HT verlassen / gemessen. 
danke und gruss

bea


----------



## d'bea (6. August 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit halber ein erster kurzer Nachtrag; nun ist es doch ein Scott Spark RC 2011 geworden.
Besorgt hat mir das Scott mein Freund, der irgendwas mit Scott zusammen macht ;-)
Gestern gleich die ersten Einstellungen und noch in Arbeitskleidung (Jeans, Bluse etc.) Helm geschnappt und gleich die ersten Meter raus, fahren, kleine Absätze rauf und runter, fühlen was sich tut...Passt!

Ev. gibts dann mal Bilder bei "....im Einsatz"-Thread.

Gruss & Danke 

Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (8. August 2011)

Dann wünsche ich Dir soooo viel Spass damit, wie ich mit meinem habe - und es hält wirklich einiges aus


----------



## Bruchpilotin (13. August 2011)

Den wünsch ich dir auch und sorry für die Nichtmontage des Flaschenhalters - hab grad erst mal wieder in den Thread geschaut - es lebe die Arbeit ;-)


----------



## creatini (14. August 2011)

Hallo,
habe das Scott Spark Contessa in S und auf meinen Photos siehst Du das Bike mit einer 0,5 l Flasche. Ist keine Lösung (kam während der Fahrt schlecht ran und die Flasche klemmte direkt am Dämpfer)  und deswegen bin ich auf Trinkrucksack umgestiegen. Ist eh die bessere Lösung.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Ich finde es einfach nur klasse.


----------



## d'bea (14. August 2011)

Danke aller Wünsche!
Ist wirklich ein sehr gelungenes Bike - schön, schnell und vorallem ein narrensicheres Handling. Zumindest fahre ich bereits Passagen, bei denen ich vorher kräftig in die Eisen gestiegen bin und angehalten hab zum "überlegen". Mit dem Spark macht dann auch die "Kopfsache" sogar Laune. Eigentlich lustig, wie wenig manchmal es ausmacht ob eine Sache Spass macht oder nicht ;-) dennoch muss man sich auch hier Stück für Stück (und je nach Fahrtechnik / Wunsch) dem optimalen Setup nähern.
btw: wie habt ihr so euren Nude TC-Dämpfer abgestimmt? (kg / psi-bar)

Mein Freund arbeitet in der Produkte-Entwicklung u.a.mit Kohlefaserverbund-Bauteilen, der hat sich kurz Zeit genommen und das Flaschenhalter-"Problem" gelöst . Der Flaschenhalter sitzt komplett weiter unten im Knotenpunkt des Tretlager und eine Flasche mit 600ml Fassungsvermögen kann nun auch während der Fahrt entnommen und wieder eingesetzt werden (Zugriff erfolgt seitlich).

gruss
bea


----------



## creatini (14. August 2011)

Dann mach doch bitte mal ein Photo von der Flaschenhalterlösung.

Trinkrucksack ist gut, aber für ganz kurze Touren wäre ne Trinkflasche schon nicht schlecht...

Dämpfereinstellung weiß ich leider nicht. Wurde im Radgeschäft gemacht und erscheint mir passend.

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2011)

ich klinke mich mal hier in den Thread ein, da mich das neue Spark 2012 interessiert.
Mein Plan: Ein möglichst leichtes Carbon-Racefully, Hardtailfahren ist leider einfach nicht meins...

Trotzdem möchte ich erstmal nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben, abspecken und Teile tauschen kann ich im Lauf der Zeit noch. 
Daher fällt mein Blick jetzt erstmal auf das neue Spark 35... das 30er ist mir eigentlich schon zu teuer. Oder ist dieser Nude-Dämpfer es wert? Was zeichnet den aus?
Unterscheiden sich die Contessamodelle nur an der Ausstattung? Oder ist der Rahmen auch anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilotin (18. September 2011)

Beachte, dass das 35er in 2012 nur ne 2-10er Ausstattung hat!

Die Contessa-Modelle unterscheiden sich insgesamt in der Geometrie zu den Unisex-Modellen. Kürzeres Oberrohr, kleinerer angepassterer Rahmen, meist schmalerer Lenker und Damensattel. hauptunterschied liegt aber im Rahmen. Wie groß bist du denn? Meines Erachtens ist ab 1.75m nicht mehr zwingend ein Damenmodell erforderlich, außer, dir gefällts extrem gut ;-) Aber über diese Meinung kann man streiten (was wir hier aber bitte ned wollen ;-)).


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. September 2011)

das Ding ist eher, dass mir das Contessa GAR nicht gefällt, ich also lieber das unisex Modell wählen würde  Ich bin 1,66, fahre mein Stumpi in Gr. S
2x10 find ich dagegen super


----------



## Bruchpilotin (20. September 2011)

Ok, dann haben wir schon mal das mit der 2x10er geklärt 
Ich bin 1.65m und fahr ganz normal das 2011er Scale/Spark in Größe S und bin glücklich damit. Schrittlänge übrigens 77cm. 

Irgendwas wollt ich noch sagen: ah ja - sei nicht überrascht, dass das Spark in S aussieht wie ein Kinderrad. Es fällt nach hinten sehr stark ab, vom Überstand passt es aber dann genau. Sattelstütze steht dann dementsprechend weit raus, die, die dabei ist, ist aber dafür ausgelegt, oder wenn du bissl tunen willst - ich hab die Syntace P6 drin, die ist auch enorm weit ausziehbar, ohne dass du am Limit angekommen bist.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2011)

danke! Mein Stumpjumper in S sieht ja auch aus wie ein Kinderrad


----------



## scylla (21. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich klinke mich mal hier in den Thread ein, da mich das neue Spark 2012 interessiert.
> Mein Plan: Ein möglichst leichtes Carbon-Racefully, Hardtailfahren ist leider einfach nicht meins...
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich erstmal nicht allzuviel Geld ausgeben, abspecken und Teile tauschen kann ich im Lauf der Zeit noch.
> ...



Ich habe ein 2010er Spark 10 (das "unisex" Modell) mit dem Nude Dämpfer drin.
Der Dämpfer ist schon recht nett!
Soweit ich verstanden habe kann man mit dem 210er Dämpfer im Spark 35 nur vollen Federweg oder kompletten Lockout per Lenkerremote bedienen? Also eigentlich genauso wie an jedem "normalen" Bike, nur halt per Fernbedienung...
Das schöne am Spark mit dem Nude Dämpfer ist ja, dass man zum Lockout auch noch einen Traction Mode hat. Daher auch der Pseudo-Piggy-Pack am Dämpfer. Das ist einfach eine zweite Luftkammer, die im vollen Federweg "zugeschaltet" wird, und im Traction Mode abgeklemmt wird, wodurch der Dämpfer progressiver wird und nicht mehr so viel Federweg frei gibt. 
Den Traction Mode benutze ich recht oft, wenn ich heizen will, da das Spark im Vergleich zu meinen Litevilles schon etwas "wippig" ist, und das Wippen im Traction Mode stark reduziert wird, und man einfach das Gefühl hat, nicht so viel Energie an den Federweg zu verschenken. Lockout finde ich dagegen komplett sinnfrei, das benutze ich höchstens mal auf Asphalt, und selbst da selten. Noch etwas Rest-Federweg zu haben, der Schläge abfängt, ist im Gelände für mich die sinnvollere weil kraftsparendere Variante.

Ich würd's mir also gut überlegen, ob es nicht doch ein Modell mit dem Nude Dämpfer sein sollte 

PS: Rahmengröße M bei 170cm Körpergröße (ist ja ein Race-Gerät)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2011)

Danke!
Der Nude Dämpfer hat laut Beschreibung 3 Positionen, die man vom Lenker steuert, ebenso die Gabel. Anscheinend ist das neue Spark auch nicht nur optisch stark überarbeitet. Immerhin das erste Scott das mir gefällt 
Die Rahmengröße werde ich testen müssen... Ich hoffe dass beim Testival in Brixen auch kleine Rahmen zur Verfügung stehen  Für ein Racebike könnte mir aber vielleicht auch ein M passen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2011)

so, jetzt bin ich schlauer 
Rahmengröße M sieht zwar optisch recht passend aus, aber ich komme damit den Berg nicht hoch.
Leider gab es das Spark beim Testival nicht in Größe S... werde mir mal einen Händler suchen, der mir ne Fahrt ermöglicht.
Ansonsten: Coole Kiste, ich bin das neue Spark RC gefahren, das ist natürlich ein Sahneteilchen  Sauleicht, sauschnell und das Fahrwerk macht richtig Laune!

Zum Vergleichen bin ich das Canyon Lux (auch viel zu lang, und sonst nicht besonders toll), das Rocky M. Element (seeehr nett!) und ein Epic gefahren. Das Epic war ein 29er und ich bin froh dass ich jetzt mitreden kann  Die reinste Katastrophe


----------



## Lenka K. (21. März 2012)

Bruchpilotin schrieb:


> Beachte, dass das 35er in 2012 nur ne 2-10er Ausstattung hat!
> 
> Die Contessa-Modelle unterscheiden sich insgesamt in der Geometrie zu den Unisex-Modellen. Kürzeres Oberrohr, kleinerer angepassterer Rahmen, meist schmalerer Lenker und Damensattel. hauptunterschied liegt aber im Rahmen. Wie groß bist du denn? Meines Erachtens ist ab 1.75m nicht mehr zwingend ein Damenmodell erforderlich, außer, dir gefällts extrem gut ;-) Aber über diese Meinung kann man streiten (was wir hier aber bitte ned wollen ;-)).



Noch eine interessierte am Spark 

Dazu eine Bemerkung re. Geometrie: ich habe die beiden Geometrie-Tabellen auf der Scott Webseite verglichen (Spark unisex vs. Contessa) und mindestens in Gr. S sind die Rahmenmasse GENAU die selben. Früher war die Ausstattung der frauen/unisex Modelle anders, aber das scheint jetzt Geschichte sein (Contessa Spark RC vs Spark 20).

Es könnte allerdings sein, dass auf dem unisex Modell in Gr. S 175mm Kurbel montiert ist (war früher der Fall) vs. 170mm bei dem Frauenmodell. Dazu finden sich auf der Webseite keine Angaben, es wäre für mich allerdings das entscheidende Kriterium für den Kauf des Contessa-Modells.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------

